# Documentation required abroad & orignal/copy?



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi
Just working out what we need to take for long trips abroad.
Clearly any originals we take will be copied and left at home.
Are we missing anything?

Travel insurance documentation (printouts as all online!)
Driving license for us both (original)
Passports (original)
Vehicle V5 (colour copy)
Vehicle insurance certification (original) ?
Print out of Gaslow "approval" certificate
House insurance certificate (copy)
Breakdown cover certificate/contact numbers (original)

(aside from membership cards for ACSI et al)

Cheers


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

MOT certificate if it needs one.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ryan

All vehicle documentation that you may be asked to produce must be the original and not copies. Its a good idea to take a set of copies with you and to leave a set at home. A copy of your passports main page is also a good thing to have with you in case of loss or theft. Have a good trip.
Brian & Pam


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Re Driving license.. I think you need both parts if it's the new photocard with the paper sheet..
Someone may want to confirm but I always take both..
Also documents should be originals not copies..
E111 card ????


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

If coming to Spain I would advise you to have proof of payment for your insurance get a receipt from ins company clearly stamped PAID.
Insurance certificates are useless here in Spain unless accompanied with a receipt for payment. Not sure if this is req for UK vehicles but better to be safe than have a argument with traffico.

Have a nice trip


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Have a look at your own website. You seem to be getting all the info on there !


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Once you find out what you need to take, this site may be of help on what the law is once you get there.

http://www.iam.org.uk/DrivingAbroad


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Documents*

Hi

This is what I take.....

Original documents....

Log book for motorhome
Log book for tow car if applicable
Insurance for motorhome/car
Travel insurance paperwork
EHIC stuff - formerly E111
Passport
Ferry tickets/Eurotunnel tickets
Proof of ownership of van - twice I have been asked to confirm ownership of the motorhome at Dover. 
Driving licence
Breakdown card
Spare keys

I then take a few copies of each of the above, and leave one set of copies with my auntie.

I also have copies of the tax disc with me.

In addition, check the www.theaa.com website for what you legally need to carry by way of bulbs, warning triangles and so on.

Finally, pre pgrogram your mobile with the breakdown number, your insurance company number and also your destination campsite in case you get lost en route - it saves ferreting about for this.

Happy travels.

Russell


----------



## rogerandsandra (Jul 27, 2006)

As said I leave copies of everything at home, and also copy all documents onto a memory stick which is always with me.

Sandra


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

lol! Thanks for the above - some I missed (e.g. MOT) I will sort these and add to my main list. (Cheers Billy  )!!

As for spare keys - we're opting not to and just leaving them with a friend who can get them to us (hopefully!!!) . THe insurance is clear in that if keys are left in/with the van then the insurance is invalid unless in a locked safe (which we don't have).

My old scanner is doing overtime! lol!


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

*Documents etc*

While in Spain if you have a car or motor bike/scooter you must crry the documents with you.You can take them to the traffic police and have them copied and stamped and carry these but I am not sure if when you go into different administration areas you have to do it again. Andy ps Not sure what goes in France I always carry mine


----------

